# DF Gets hit again!



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

http://m.cnnmexico.com/nacional/2012/04/02/la-ciudad-de-mexico-registra-un-sismo-superior-a-5-grados

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DNP said:


> La Ciudad de México registra un sismo de 6 grados - Nacional - CNNMéxico.com
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


It wasn't so bad this time - 6 or 6.3 on the Richter scale as opposed to the whopper we had a couple of weeks ago that was somewhere between 7.6 and 7.9. My ceiling lamps swayed quite a bit, but no pictures fell off the wall and no dishes crashed to the floor. I, on the other hand, did feel a bit nauseous and wobbly.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> It wasn't so bad this time - 6 or 6.3 on the Richter scale as opposed to the whopper we had a couple of weeks ago that was somewhere between 7.6 and 7.9. My ceiling lamps swayed quite a bit, but no pictures fell off the wall and no dishes crashed to the floor. I, on the other hand, did feel a bit nauseous and wobbly.


Just hope everyone is alright, and things return to normal quickly.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DNP said:


> Just hope everyone is alright, and things return to normal quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks for your concern. Things are back to normal except for those damn aftershocks!


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Kind of amusing when there's an earthquake, and then an hour or two later Telcel sends you their news bulletin about it... just in case you missed the actual event!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> Kind of amusing when there's an earthquake, and then an hour or two later Telcel sends you their news bulletin about it... just in case you missed the actual event!


It's not as strange as it seems. In a city as large as Mexico City, earthquakes may be felt strongly in one part and not at all in another, so it makes sense to send out a news bulletin about it to everyone living in the metropolitan area.


----------

